# Anyone been to Greece?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

As most of you know I just got back from my two week honeymoon in Greece, and I was wondering how many others have been to this wonderful land? I have actually been going to Greece ever since I was a kid, travelling with my Aunt and Grandmother and spending the entire summer there. Being only half Greek, it is my father's side of the family that comes from Greece. If you were to look on a map you would have to look in the middle part of Greece for a very small town called Leontarion which is near a bigger city Megalopolis which is a little easier to find on the map. Anyway, would love to hear from others who have been to Greece, specifically what parts you have been to, and what you liked or disliked about it.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

I went to Greece last year. We were with a tour group. Started in Athens, went to Corinth and overnight in Nauplia, circled back to Athens. Then we got on a fab Windstar sailing boat and hit Myconos & Delos, Santorini, and Rhodes before going on to Turkey. I spent a couple days in Athens alone before the tour and had a blast. Real easy to get around alone there. 
I loved: 

Eating all my meals outdoors
The feta cheese
The olive oil
The fish
The people, so nice and friendy--some people were very generous to me
All that blue water!
The stunning antiquities
The romantic sunsets

I would like to go again and have more time to relax on the islands, and get a little taste of the nightlife there too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I went to Greece for a month, but it was 20 years ago. I've resolved to return! I've posted elsewhere some of what I loved, but here's more:

Delphi (DO NOT go to Greece without seeing the Charioteer!)
Sounion at sunset
Athens' Acropolis at dawn, before the crowds and the heat arrive (I'm a summer traveller)
Alexander's treasures in Thessaloniki
Alexander's palace ruins w/ mosaics in Pella
Olympia
Yayas (grandmothers) sitting in the sun in the old neighborhoods of Athens; be polite and you'll see some charming smiles
Dinner at Turkolimano on a lovely evening
Wandering through Lindos on Rhodos, with black and white stone mosaics for sidewalks
Wandering through Heraklion on Crete, watching people pick figs from their own trees
Munching fresh pistachios on the beach at Aegina
Dining and drinking with the locals just off the Plaka in Athens
Ahhhhh... next trip is to Israel, but Greece is too close by to miss going there, don't you agree?


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I saw Grease once. Travolta was great!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Nutcakes,

My wife and I missed Delos because of the rough waters, the port authority would not let the boats out. From what I was told it is really amazing to see with all of the ruins.


----------

